# Storm in Pittsburgh



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Im glad to have a couple days off!!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

why do the plow trucks have so much snow on them?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think you could of been out a little earlier


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I do a school campus and they canceled school and told me to wait until it stopped snowing. it took me 16 hrs to clean all the roads and parking areas with 2 trucks and a backhoe. There was about 20" of snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if that happens again ,don't listen to them go out and plow to keep it down.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Next year I will have it in my contract if school is canceled I will start at 5 or 6 inches.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your good they won't have to close school!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

grandview;1007845 said:


> If your good they won't have to close school!


haha very true

but yea I would have done it anyway its less stress on the trucks


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Campus was good, roads sucked!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice to see someone else from pittsburgh! We sure did get alot of snow, I had fun! What school is that?


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

South Fayette


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Rain Man;1008067 said:


> South Fayette


Oh I see some pictures looked familar some didnt so I didn't know. BTW how do you like the air-flow spreader, I wanna get a stainless v-box next year if I can have somewhere to store salt and am thinking that or a saltdogg


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

In 4 years I never had a problem starting it. broke a sheer pin once and had o problem with the Brigs eng. but was covered under the warranty. Beside that works great.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok I think I am gunna look at electric anyways


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I heard good things about the electric ones.


----------

